# Qatar Company Salary components



## QatarNewBie (May 14, 2021)

Hello,

I got an IT job offer from a company in Qatar...just wanted to know what are the salary components in that to make sure am on the right track...! 

I have the following in the offer letter,

1) Basic Pay
2) 25% of basic pay as Housing
3) 10% of basic as Travel 
4) Mobile allowance - A fixed amount
5) Bonus - A variable component

Like the above what are the minimum components in the salary that I shd expect from a Qatari IT company...?

If anyone can provide it, it will help me a lot to decide on the offer...

Thanks in advance 🙏
QatarNewBie


----------



## Saber_Musa (May 23, 2021)

The salary components/partitioning is not important. It helps to tell by numbers! Normally any package covers the salary, accommodation, health insurance and flights home. What you listed doesn't help to advise you whether it is good or bad. I


----------

